# Can Someone re size this???



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Want it as avatar thanks...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

that sucks I always liked your avatar


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Ok fair enough...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

lol. I am sure plazz or Trey will be in and resize it for you. I used to be really into lettering that is the reason why I liked your avatar, I am no way saying that the rampage one will look bad I am just partial to the one you have because of the artistic aspect


----------

